# Visiting London (UK)



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

So here we are in the "far-east" end of London on the border with Essex in the Chingford/Waltham Forest/Epping area. Have googled and found no yarn shops. Wondering where the closest one might be. Any suggestions? My solace is that I've picked up three UK knitting mags that we don't normally get at home. My treat to myself every time we are here!!!


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

you should have come to Pembroke Dock in WALES XXX .I have a wool shop there xx


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I often wonder why visitors focus on London .Perhaps some ,who have previously visited the U.K .could enlighten me please.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Reetz said:


> So here we are in the "far-east" end of London on the border with Essex in the Chingford/Waltham Forest/Epping area. Have googled and found no yarn shops. Wondering where the closest one might be. Any suggestions? My solace is that I've picked up three UK knitting mags that we don't normally get at home. My treat to myself every time we are here!!!


Have you tried Googling - Hobbycraft - ? It's our large chain of hobby shops. They stock a ok range of yarns etc. they have branches in most large towns 
:thumbup:I've just looked online , there is a Hobbycraft. The adress is

Unit 4
Cork tree retail park
Cork tree way
Hall lane
Chingford E48JA
Hope this helps

:thumbup:


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Reetz said:


> So here we are in the "far-east" end of London on the border with Essex in the Chingford/Waltham Forest/Epping area. Have googled and found no yarn shops. Wondering where the closest one might be. Any suggestions? My solace is that I've picked up three UK knitting mags that we don't normally get at home. My treat to myself every time we are here!!!


If you Google 'wool shops in London' there is quite a list of selections. Also the John Lewis Store in Oxford Street has wool section. Oxford St tube is the closest. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I-Knit is at Waterloo, lLondon.
Loop is in Islington, Londonand there are others.
Enjoy your Trip.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

You obviously have access to the net so I recommend www.yell.com and put knitting shops in the subject area and a name of a near by town. You will get a list with web sites,telephone number and access to a map showing how to get there.
This is what I got when I used Chingford 
http://www.yell.com/ucs/UcsSearchAc...ops&location=Chingford&scrambleSeed=770195917.

You can use larger areas such as Essex but you would have many pages to go through.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

GWYNETH LLOYD said:


> you should have come to Pembroke Dock in WALES XXX .I have a wool shop there xx


It's too late for this trip however, I do want to go to Wales so perhaps next year. We come over every year to visit mom-in-law!! We are here early this year as we have a wedding this coming weekend.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

annweb said:


> I often wonder why visitors focus on London .Perhaps some ,who have previously visited the U.K .could enlighten me please.


Mother-in-law?


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> Have you tried Googling - Hobbycraft - ? It's our large chain of hobby shops. They stock a ok range of yarns etc. they have branches in most large towns
> :thumbup:I've just looked online , there is a Hobbycraft. The adress is
> 
> Unit 4
> ...


Thanks.....will check it out.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Nana Doreen said:


> If you Google 'wool shops in London' there is quite a list of selections. Also the John Lewis Store in Oxford Street has wool section. Oxford St tube is the closest. :thumbup:


Thanks......will re-Google when we go into the city!!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

welsh wooly said:


> You obviously have access to the net so I recommend www.yell.com and put knitting shops in the subject area and a name of a near by town. You will get a list with web sites,telephone number and access to a map showing how to get there.
> This is what I got when I used Chingford
> http://www.yell.com/ucs/UcsSearchAc...ops&location=Chingford&scrambleSeed=770195917.
> 
> You can use larger areas such as Essex but you would have many pages to go through.


This is great......found a couple that are "close" by. I say "close" as we went somewhere only 3.5 miles away from where we are but the traffic has been so heavy (Monday, mid-day) that even 3.5 miles took what seemed like forever. But now I have 3 shops to check out......yay! Not like I don't have enough at home (both yarn and shops)!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

martina said:


> I-Knit is at Waterloo, lLondon.
> Loop is in Islington, Londonand there are others.
> Enjoy your Trip.


Went to I-knit a few months ago, very disappointing.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

martina said:


> I-Knit is at Waterloo, lLondon.
> Loop is in Islington, Londonand there are others.
> Enjoy your Trip.


Went to I-knit a few months ago, very disappointing.
Come 'down south' we have at least 3 within half an hour from me.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

GWYNETH LLOYD said:


> you should have come to Pembroke Dock in WALES XXX .I have a wool shop there xx


If only I'd known I was in Pembroke Dock on Friday.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

see you next time x


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Reetz ...your reasoon isn't the norm .Hope you have a lovely time and sorry it is so cold for your visit .I hope you get the opportunity to visit Wales,Scotland and Ireland in the future .All full of wonderful scenery.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

annweb said:


> I often wonder why visitors focus on London .Perhaps some ,who have previously visited the U.K .could enlighten me please.


I often wonder that, I suppose because it is the capital. London is last place I want to go, but then I am a country lass at heart and hate any big cities. :lol:


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Perhaps when you come again let us know where you will be beforehand and we can guide you in the right direction. Yorkshire is a good base as many wools are made there. 


omahelen said:


> If only I'd known I was in Pembroke Dock on Friday.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

annweb said:


> I often wonder why visitors focus on London .Perhaps some ,who have previously visited the U.K .could enlighten me please.


I don't think you need to be a visitor to the UK to know why.

It's the capital city, it's the largest and most diverse city in the country, it has more attractions than any other city in England, (I'm not saying they are better just more numerous) it has Covent Garden and Camden Market, Green Street, dozens of theatres and cinemas, restaurants by the acre, Kings Road, Oxford Street, Regent Street, Bond Street, Burlington Arcade, Harrods and Liberty, dozens of art galleries and museums to name but a few, plus all the parks and more history than you can shake a stick at dating back to pre-Roman times.  

But basically, I would say people want to visit the places they've read about or seen on TV/films no matter which country they're visiting. Wild horses wouldn't be able to drag me on to a city holiday but if they did, I would want to go to Rome, Paris, Berlin, Athens........ Simply because I've read about them.


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.yell.com/s/wool+shops-essex.html

this any help?


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

My niece's daughter a 4year old described London as "too busy, she loved the bus ride but didn't like the underground because it went too fast she couldn't see the worms"!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Reetz said:


> So here we are in the "far-east" end of London on the border with Essex in the Chingford/Waltham Forest/Epping area. Have googled and found no yarn shops. Wondering where the closest one might be. Any suggestions? My solace is that I've picked up three UK knitting mags that we don't normally get at home. My treat to myself every time we are here!!!


Although I was born in Harlsden, from 6 months old I lived in Waltham Cross, till I was 6, then Waltham Abbey, then Epping at 17, when I joined the Navy......only been back a few times too.....thanks for the reminders....

Good times, great fishing!!

regards

Andy


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Went to I-knit a few months ago, very disappointing.
> Come 'down south' we have at least 3 within half an hour from me.


Good to know. How far are you from London Essex area?


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Nana Doreen said:


> If you Google 'wool shops in London' there is quite a list of selections. Also the John Lewis Store in Oxford Street has wool section. Oxford St tube is the closest. :thumbup:


I love the yarn section at John Lewis. If you can't get to the one on Oxford street, there is one in the Blue Water mall in Kent.

I find the knit shops in London proper to be too posh and young for me. Oh for the days there was a knit shop on every High Street. Ladies would park their babies in prams out front and the shop owner would help you set up your pattern.

I have a pen pal friend who lives in Edmonton. We were matched up when we were 12 because we both knit. I visit her almost every year. we are now 68 years old!


----------

